# reducing amount of formula milk intake



## aparna123

my baby is 12 weeks early. he is 4 months uncorrected. he used to take 120 mls easily , but reduced to 100 mls coz of reflux(he is on gaviscon),thought i am pushing him lot. but now he takes 60mls easily and after that he is fussy, pushes the bottle. if i push him he gags and throws all out with force.he doesn't look hungry even in 4 hrs gap. Burping doen't even help.I m worried about his milk intake. what could be the reason? any suggestion?


----------



## Laura2919

The twins have never ever taken more than 5oz sometimes they only used to drink 2oz here and there or 3oz. Not often did they complete a bottle. 
I wouldnt worry. 

But if you are still worried ring your consultant and ask if it is ok. x


----------



## embojet

Molly was never a big milk drinker. From about 3 months onwards she would only ever drink a MAX of 3oz at a time, and never appeared hungry. She still put on weight fine, and I weaned at 17 weeks actual as I was concerned about her milk intake (on advice of my paediatrician). Molly always had a lot of trouble bringing up wind, and was a lot happier after starting weaning. If you're concerned then speak to someone about it, but he may just have a small appetite.


----------



## Laura2919

embojet said:


> Molly was never a big milk drinker. From about 3 months onwards she would only ever drink a MAX of 3oz at a time, and never appeared hungry. She still put on weight fine, and I weaned at 17 weeks actual as I was concerned about her milk intake (on advice of my paediatrician). Molly always had a lot of trouble bringing up wind, and was a lot happier after starting weaning. If you're concerned then speak to someone about it, but he may just have a small appetite.

I weaned the twins at 16 weeks (actual age) cos me and consultant agreed they only took 5oz maximum so he said try them and they got on so well we have never looked back x


----------



## embojet

Laura2919 said:


> embojet said:
> 
> 
> Molly was never a big milk drinker. From about 3 months onwards she would only ever drink a MAX of 3oz at a time, and never appeared hungry. She still put on weight fine, and I weaned at 17 weeks actual as I was concerned about her milk intake (on advice of my paediatrician). Molly always had a lot of trouble bringing up wind, and was a lot happier after starting weaning. If you're concerned then speak to someone about it, but he may just have a small appetite.
> 
> I weaned the twins at 16 weeks (actual age) cos me and consultant agreed they only took 5oz maximum so he said try them and they got on so well we have never looked back xClick to expand...

Best thing we ever did too. Molly was always in such discomfort drinking so much milk, and she loved her food!


----------



## Laura2919

embojet said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embojet said:
> 
> 
> Molly was never a big milk drinker. From about 3 months onwards she would only ever drink a MAX of 3oz at a time, and never appeared hungry. She still put on weight fine, and I weaned at 17 weeks actual as I was concerned about her milk intake (on advice of my paediatrician). Molly always had a lot of trouble bringing up wind, and was a lot happier after starting weaning. If you're concerned then speak to someone about it, but he may just have a small appetite.
> 
> I weaned the twins at 16 weeks (actual age) cos me and consultant agreed they only took 5oz maximum so he said try them and they got on so well we have never looked back xClick to expand...
> 
> Best thing we ever did too. Molly was always in such discomfort drinking so much milk, and she loved her food!Click to expand...

I also think we cant treat them as prems forever and soon they arent going to be classed as prems..


----------



## aparna123

thanku to all for reply. i will have a talk to the peadratician/hv about his weaning.lets see how it goes.hank you once again.


----------

